# does anyone run light bars



## Primos can man

I was building a light rack just wondering what better led bar or Halogen  lights


----------



## Bama B

Led all day. Less power consumption. And Think about several lights verses one large light bar


----------



## BigSwole

Do you have a generator? Or are you buying all new? 

If you are running a generator... 400w HPS! 

Idk about the functionality of one light bar over multiple flood leds. I don't think the bar will give you the outcome you may be expecting...


----------



## Primos can man

Bama B said:


> Led all day. Less power consumption. And Think about several lights verses one large light bar


buying all new been doing it with spot light forever but I want to get into it more so I need a better set up


----------



## BigSwole

How long do you tend to fish... Make sure you calculate your fishing time vs how long you will be able to run. 

That way you don't have to buy things twice.. 

Are you running leds and a troller?
12v or 24v

How many batteries will you be running


----------



## critter85

Here's the rig I am running. All LEDs running off of one deep cycle marine battery, gets me about 7+ hours of run time. Bars are 1/2" conduit from home depot, bent to fit. Bars are removable in about 10 minutes in case I want to go fishing. Just an idea for ya. 

8 - 27w LED (adding 4 more this year) 
4 - 18w LED


----------



## antiguoRojo3

LEDs will give you all the light you need.


----------



## tradhunter98

I do not like LEDs unless they are the warm lights. Just something about that blue and how it doesn't cut muddy water as well.


----------



## thompsonsz71

400 watt sodiums... No comparison... And yes I ran 10 50 watt seelites last year


----------



## Flaustin1

Agree with the two above.  HPS over LEDs any day of the week.


----------

